

Ma.gnolia shut down two months too soon (old delicious competitor) - jaxn
http://gnolia.com/

======
andrewljohnson
Hello, hackers, look at your bookmarking service, now back to me, now back at
your bookmarks, now back to me.

Sadly, your bookmarking service is not me, but if he didn't keep shutting off
his service, then he could be like me.

Look down, back up, where are you? You don't have any bookmarks.

~~~
bl4k
I must be one of the only people who doesn't get these references, and doesn't
care.

~~~
sudont
It's in reference to a commercial that was particularly well done, especially
in scene changes without jump cuts:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE>

What's really amazing is the once-in-a-blue moon of (admittedly, excellent)
satire reaching the top of the post rankings.

------
sudont
This is one of my biggest fears of cloud computing.

With abandonware, you can still run it locally, years after the death of the
company that produced it. Not so with a thin client or SaaS.

EDIT: This isn't about exporting data, I actually like certain software tools,
and would miss them if I no longer had access to an install.

~~~
kmfrk
I don't know if there is much to fear; if the service doesn't have an export
service, treat it like you expect to lose your data at some point, as you
would your data stored on a hard drive with no backup copy. Any hacker with
his salt can not be blind-sided by losing all his data to a service, because
it didn't let him export the data safely.

Of course, sometimes you reach a grey area where _some_ parts are exportable,
but not others. Take Bloglines, the RSS reader, which allowed me to export my
subscriptions as XML/OPML, but didn't save my starred entries. Of course, you
could argue that this wasn't their fault, seeing as there probably wasn't any
standard to support the export. Nevertheless, it turned out to be something
that would bite me in the ass, when Bloglines (initially) went belly up.

I think we've reach a point long ago where we found out that there's a
tangible chance of losing our data stored in the cloud. This is not a new
"cause for alarm" or anything of the sort. We're basically at "fool me thrice"
at this point.

~~~
sudont
What about losing _the tool itself,_ never mind the data?

~~~
jdludlow
Any tool that's worth your money will have competitors. Sooner or later.

A vacuum of users who suddenly need a new service to shovel their money at
will be quickly filled by the market.

~~~
sudont
I'm not sure anyone who's spent their entire life programming in Emacs would
take that well.

" _Oh, yeah. Just get used to it. Notepad++ is so much more modern._ "

~~~
sp4rki
They'll move the Vim and then have the epiphany of realizing they where wrong
all this time. Hopefully before their left hand becomes this unusable and RSI
ridden extension of the rest of thier arm. Being serious, I think it's
insulting to mention Notepad++ as a replacement for Emacs instead of a more
capable editor! ;)

~~~
Groxx
Maybe it's just me, but N++ seems to have _far_ fewer abilities, extensions,
etc than Vim or Emacs; and what's there is buggier and hasn't been fixed in
years. It seems to be dying slowly and reluctantly. It's a _very_ basic text
editor with a few neat tricks and a lower learning curve, and that's about it.

Try a modern editor. Like vim, emacs, or textmate/e-texteditor, and look into
what people have built for them. Then tell me you think N++ is more capable.

edit: bah! misreading sucks. delete that last line. Now I need a time machine
:\

~~~
sp4rki
That's what I said bro. I'm a Vim user myself (and have been for a year too
many) and I think it's the best thing since hot chocolate bread. I just used a
semi complicated macro to edit 800 lines of a CVS document, which took me
around 3 minutes to record, but saved me hours of work I would have had to
spend manually doing most of it in Textmate (which I think is a really good
editor, just not in the same league as Vim or Emacs) or any other modern
editor for that matter.

As a Vim user I feel compelled to mix a shameless plug for my editor of choice
in a conversation every time the topic shows it's head. Anyway, I think you
misread my comment. I love Vim and I don't even run Windows (to run
Notepad++).

~~~
Groxx
Gerblagh, you're entirely right, my mistake.

Must be the finals-studying. I think my brain is going mushy.

------
vyrotek
Honestly, up-voting articles on HN is my bookmarking service. My work
bookmarks stay on my work computer and my home ones stay at home. HN posts are
really the only thing I reference from both places sometimes.

~~~
jaxn
I just learned the other day that we can see the posts we upvoted via our
profile.

~~~
pmjordan
My HN "saved" list is about 6000 items long at this stage, which makes it
somewhat unwieldy. Are there any 3rd party tools/services for scraping it and
allowing searches?

------
noodle
honestly, i never quite saw the appeal of bookmarking services. most of them,
at least. i tried a few, all too much hassle.

~~~
code_duck
I've never used one for anything. I think part of the appeal was that it
worked something like Digg or Reddit - the social aspect.

Without the appeal of seeing what other people have bookmarked, it would work
just as well to maintain my own list on an HTTP server. Then I can access it
from anywhere just the same.

------
KevBurnsJr
What is the meaning of this post title? 2 months too soon? I don't get it.

~~~
Raphael
I suppose the author was implying that if Gnolia had held on until the
announcement of Delicious's closure, that would have given it a push to keep
going, take on some refugees.

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Oh thanks, I get it now.

------
1tw
Except for the fact that no one in their right mind would use Magnolia after
its first incarnation lost all user data, and didn't have any backups.

------
ffffruit
People have also recommended <http://pinboard.in/> \- Havent tried it myself.

